# 86 Individual componets



## steeley (May 13, 2012)

Alinea[video=youtube_share;wSygdcskpFw]http://youtu.be/wSygdcskpFw[/video]


----------



## stereo.pete (May 13, 2012)

Cool video, which is what I have come to expect from Grant's team but I have to admit, this dish looks incredibly overwhelming. I also feel as if I would run out of lamb long before I was able to try each and every one of the 86 components. It will be interesting to hear reviews of the dish, I imagine they will run the full spectrum of likes and dislikes.


----------



## Sarge (May 16, 2012)

Yeah cool stuff for sure. Just not my cup of tea, as a diner or professional. I love that my kitchen is small my staff is small and all the pieces are fairly interchangeable


----------



## Andrew H (May 16, 2012)

When a dish becomes special _because_ it has so many components instead of being special and happening to have many components, there's a problem.


----------



## Sarge (May 16, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> When a dish becomes special _because_ it has so many components instead of being special and happening to have many components, there's a problem.



Agreed. 

I had an instructor in school who was honestly obsessed with Grant and Heston Blumenthal, I had two classes that she taught that included a larger quantity than needed of molecular techniques. It was fun but, and don't get me wrong there are techniques and things that come in handy and the science behind certain things is helpful. I just have used maybe 10% of the things I learned as a professional. It isn't the style of food I want to cook or a crowd I'm looking to cater to. I admire them for doing it and it is impressive, but I also view it as ridiculously egocentric. I wouldn't mind trying it but I doubt you'll find me booking a reservation there or any other place offering a 14+course tasting menu.


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 4, 2012)

There is a place for everything in this culinary world. 

I'm sure this isn't Grant stroking his ego or anything like that... I'd imagine if he thinks a dish can encompass 86 flavours, it can. He probably needs a good challenge these days as well.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 4, 2012)

Messy Jesse said:


> There is a place for everything in this culinary world.
> 
> I'm sure this isn't Grant stroking his ego or anything like that... I'd imagine if he thinks a dish can encompass 86 flavours, it can. He probably needs a good challenge these days as well.



Not sure I agree with that...at all. Is it ok to marinate something in piss just because Patches O'Houlihan likes it?




Andrew H said:


> When a dish becomes special _because_ it has so many components instead of being special and happening to have many components, there's a problem.



Home run, Andrew!


----------



## bieniek (Jun 5, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> When a dish becomes special _because_ it has so many components instead of being special and happening to have many components, there's a problem.



+1. 

I would be most impressed if all of them 86 flavours or even mixes of flavours went well with lamb.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 5, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> When a dish becomes special _because_ it has so many components instead of being special and happening to have many components, there's a problem.



Can't it be both?


----------



## Messy Jesse (Jun 5, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> Can't it be both?



Exactly.


----------



## Andrew H (Jun 5, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> Can't it be both?



I don't think it could be both from my statement. They are somewhat mutually exclusive. 
Could this dish fall under category B? Sure. I just don't think it does when it is advertised as being 'lamb 86.'
I like Grant, and most of his work, but this just doesnt appeal to me.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jun 5, 2012)

It's not even about the lamb anymore. Just call it 86 condiments.


----------



## brainsausage (Jun 5, 2012)

Andrew H said:


> When a dish becomes special _because_ it has so many components instead of being special and happening to have many components, there's a problem.



I think one can lead to the other. I find it to be an interesting exercise in and of itself. It reminds me of the the typical take on a cheeseboard, where you have multiple condiments that you can mix and match to bring out different flavor profiles in the cheese, which I presume is the take here. I bet it'd be fun to eat, assuming you had the patience of course. As I understand it, that's his outlook with a lot of his food, turning it into an interactive experience on many levels. Not everyone's thing obviously.


----------

